# Imelda check in



## Chris F (Nov 28, 2018)

I live in Beaumont and it was another Harvey, my house stayed dry but 1/2 mile from the house it was a different story. Drug out the gator tail and put in some work. Hope my fellow southeast Texans are safe and dry.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chris F said:


> I live in Beaumont and it was another Harvey, my house stayed dry but 1/2 mile from the house it was a different story. Drug out the gator tail and put in some work. Hope my fellow southeast Texans are safe and dry.
> View attachment 93636
> View attachment 93638
> View attachment 93640


Very kind of you bro. There are still good people out there!


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

Man k wasjustabout to post something similar ... Hope folks north of me are hangin in there ... Insane amount of water...


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good for you Chris. Thanks for what you do for your neighbors.

My place in North Houston made it through again.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you sir for helping your brothers and sisters. Around 10" but high and dry at my place. Prayers for those less fortunate.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

All good at Tiki Island


----------

